# Where to buy the Feline Pine" litterbox?



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

I am in the process of switching our cats from clay/clumping litter to Feline Pine regular (non-clumping). Everything I have read (mostly here) says it works MUCH better WITH the litter box that the Feline Pine company designed to work specifically with this litter. But I have checked 5 different pet stores in my area, and several sites on line, AND googled it...with no luck. I HAVE found multiple other sifting litter boxes and scoops, but many of the reviews say the holes are too big (or too small) for Feline Pine.

I need the litter box AND the scoop. Any ideas for other places I might check?

This smilie is just too cute...sorry, gotta use it...:catmilk


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

It figures...10 minutes after I post this question, I find an online source!

I wish I could find them locally, because I hate paying for shipping, but at least I know I can buy them if my continued local search fails.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I ordered ours from Feline Pine's website. I took a quick look and they sell it through a partner site now for $19 but shipping is crazy. I'm sure I didn't pay that large of a shipping fee. They discount it if you buy multiples but still. They also have the scoop if you want it.

Kel


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

In case it might help someone else, or you before your box arrives, our technique for Feline Pine is: Pick out poop with a gloved hand. Use scoop to remove wet-looking sawdust. Then use the scoop and sift some of the dry-looking sawdust into the waste bag (depending on how full the box is and if we think it will overflow soon). After sifting, dump the remaining the pellets back into the box. 

(The pellets separate into sawdust when peed upon, but our kitties seem to like it better if we leave some sawdust in there. If sawdust is saturated, scoop as much as possible out.)

Sorry if you already know most of this, not sure how familiar you are with Feline Pine. 

Also, do you know you can go to a feed store and get a 40 pound bag of Equine Pine (same thing) for about half price of Feline Pine at a regular store? I pay about $8 for 40 pounds.


----------

